# Infinitivo pessoal, subjuntivo, pretérito imperfeito



## Italianaportuguese

Ola, 
estou tentando entender quando o uso do Infinitivo pessoal e, tendo um background em Italiano e Espanhol, sempre me pergunto se en lugar de usar o infinitivo pessoal pode-se substitui-lo com o preterito imperfeito do subjuntivo. Ja sei quando e' obrigatorio e ja lei todos os threads sobre o utilizo. 
Mais ainda tenho perguntas. 

A duas frases sao correctas ou so a primeira?

1. O hotel preparou tudo para os turistas ficarem a vontade
2.O hotel preparou tudo para que os turistas ficassem a vontade

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Macunaíma

As duas são corretas. A primeira é mais simples, direta, natural; a segunda é mais rebuscada. Você pode usar a segunda em lugar da primeira sempre, mas você estaria optando pela fórmula menos comum.


----------



## Italianaportuguese

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Macunaíma

Non c'è di che!


----------



## Italianaportuguese

outras perguntas:
Qual e' correta? 

1.E' possivel que os meus pais estejam fora de casa hoje a noite.
2. E' possível os meus pais estarem fora de  casa hoje a noite.

1. Roberto prefere que nos escutemos roque.
2. Roberto prefere (nos) escutarmos roque.


----------



## englishmania

A 1ª. opção:* É possível que *os meus pais *estejam* fora de casa/_saiam/não estejam em casa_ hoje à noite/ esta noite.

_O sentido pretendido perde-se na segunda frase. Soa apenas a algo como "É possível ler e ver TV ao mesmo tempo". É possível, fazível, só isso; não é provável que aconteça. *É possível que +conjuntivo* veicula a ideia de probabilidade.
_ 

A 1ª. opção.
O Roberto *prefere* *que* ouçamos (música) rock. _-> nós_ (_ele incluído: eu e ele,... ; ele não incluído: eu e mais alguém)_

O Roberto *prefere* *que* eu/ele/ela ouça (música) rock. _-> ele em relação a mim/ele/ela_
O Roberto *prefere* *ouvir *(música) rock. -> _*ele próprio*
_ 
_ 
(PT Portugal)
_


----------



## Istriano

Prezada Italianaportuguese, a substituição depende do verbo,
por exemplo, com o verbo *querer*:
_
Não quero que você fume.
Não quero você fumar.
Não quero você fumando._

Aqui o infinitivo pessoal não é possível, mas a terceira opção (o gerúndio) é.
Depende muito do verbo usado. 

Às vezes muda o significado:
_
Espero você chegar.___ (aqui  _esperar _significa _aspettare _em italiano)
_Espero que você chegue_. __(aqui _esperar _significa _sperare _em italiano).
(_Espero você chegando_.  De uso raro; mas significa ''Espero você chegar logo'')


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> _Não quero que você fume.
> Não quero você fumar.
> Não quero você fumando._



E quanto a

_Não quero você a fumar_ ?


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> E quanto a
> 
> _Não quero você a fumar_ ?


 
Em Portugal usa-se, mais frequentemente na forma _'Não te quero a fumar' (_'_você_' cá implica geralmente falta de familiaridade com a pessoa a quem o falante se dirige, pelo que certamente não estará em posição de dar ordens ou fazer proibições).


----------



## Italianaportuguese

Ultima pergunta:
Qual e' correta?
Muito obrigada pelas respostas

1. Eu vou estudar muito para que os meus professores estejam orgulhosos (presente do subj)
2. Eu vou estudar muito para os meus professores estiverem orgulhosos (futuro do subjuntivo)


----------



## Vanda

Italianaportuguese said:


> 1. Eu vou estudar muito para que os meus professores estejam  fiquem orgulhosos (presente do subj)
> 2. Eu vou estudar muito para os meus professores estiverem ficarem  orgulhosos (futuro do subjuntivo)


----------



## englishmania

Eu vou estudar muito para que os meus professores fiquem orgulhosos.
Eu vou estudar muito para os meus professores ficarem orgulhosos.


----------



## Italianaportuguese

as duas frases sao corretas?


----------



## Vanda

Estão           .


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal usa-se, mais frequentemente na forma _'Não te quero a fumar' (_'_você_' cá implica geralmente falta de familiaridade com a pessoa a quem o falante se dirige, pelo que certamente não estará em posição de dar ordens ou fazer proibições).



Obrigada, Carfer.
Mas um homem comum, um pai, por exemplo, falaria exatamente assim no dia-a-dia com sua filha "_Não te quero a fumar cá dentro de casa_!(?)" ? 
(Sintam-se à vontade para corrigir meu PTPT  )


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Obrigada, Carfer.
> Mas um homem comum, um pai, por exemplo, falaria exatamente assim no dia-a-dia com sua filha "_Não te quero a fumar cá dentro de casa_!(?)" ?
> (Sintam-se à vontade para corrigir meu PTPT  )


 
Absolutamente, Audie. O que não diria, a menos que quisesse acentuar muito a distância e transmitir até algum desprezo ou hostilidade, seria '_Não quero você a fumar cá dentro de casa_!'.


----------



## englishmania

> 1. Eu vou estudar muito para que os meus professores estejam  fiquem orgulhosos (presente do subj)
> 2. Eu vou estudar muito para os meus professores estiverem ficarem  orgulhosos (futuro do subjuntivo)



Ups, não vi este post da Vanda antes de colocar o meu!


----------



## José Brasileiro

Oi Italianaportuguese,

Todos os exemplos que você citou são, na verdade, uma oração com o pretérito do subjuntivo e a correspondente oração reduzida de infinitivo.

Usando o seu primeiro exemplo:

1. O hotel preparou tudo para os turistas ficarem a vontade
2. O hotel preparou tudo para que os turistas ficassem a vontade

Ou seja, o exemplo 1 é uma oração reduzida de infinitivo que substitiu a oração 2. Nesse caso, o infinitivo tem que ser flexionado porque são dois sujeitos diferentes ("o hotel" e "os turistas").

Veja este exemplo

1. Eles estudam muito para que aprendam.
2. Eles estudam muito para aprender.
3. Eles estudam muito para aprenderem.

Neste caso, tanto 2 quanto 3 são orações reduzidas de infinitivo que equivalem à primeira. Como aqui há apenas um sujeito (eles), é possível usar tanto o infinitivo pessoal como o impessoal. A número 3 pode "soar mal" para algumas pessoas, pode até ser considerada errada por outros. A verdade é que o infinitivo pessoal é bastante controvertido, não há um consenso entre os gramáticos quanto ao que consideram "certo" ou "errado". E, como já mencionei, é também uma questão de gosto pessoal algumas vezes.

Se eu disse alguma besteira gramatical, alguém me corrija por favor.


----------



## reka39

Hello! Can I transform the following sentence that contrains the conjuntivo 
- é simpatico que o Paulo dê um presente à namorada.
into one with the infinitivo?
- é simpatico o Paulo deres um presente à namorada

Others sentences:
Does: 'é fundamental que eles saibam o caminho para a casa de ana' turn 'é fundamental saberem o caminho para a casa de ana'
Does: 'é necessário que nós estejamos calmos' turn 'é necessário estarmos calmos'?
Thank you!


----------



## anaczz

Estão todas corretas as seguintes frases:
-É simpatico que o Paulo dê um presente à namorada.
-É simpatico o Paulo dar um presente à namorada.
-É simpático que (tu) dês um presente à tua namorada.
-É simpático (tu) dares um presente à tua namorada.

-É fundamental que eles saibam o caminho para a casa de Ana.
-É fundamental saberem o caminho para a casa de Ana.
-É necessário que nós estejamos calmos.
-É necessário estarmos calmos


----------

